# Fancy Tool ****.



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I was checking a thread from another (mechanics) website. Photos blatantly stolen.
But what the heck.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Where's the Klien stuff? 
Pretty colors though huh?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

My "fancy tool ****" is two monitors on my desk instead of one.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Man, I wish I took photos of the Siemens tool kit for the MRI environment. All titanium.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Where's the Klien stuff?
> Pretty colors though huh?


Here you go, they like to re-brand the fancy stuff. :laughing:








Taken from Witte.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

hmmm...I just can't use anything else...feels like I am cheating on the wife or something.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> My "fancy tool ****" is two monitors on my desk instead of one.


Nobody get this? **** on two monitors?
Anybody here? Is this thing on?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> hmmm...I just can't use anything else...feels like I am cheating on the wife or something.


Sooner or later.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Sooner or later.


by then I will be out of running a business and holding down a six figure job running PLC's from my laptop:thumbsup:, while sitting in the a/c.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Nobody get this? **** on two monitors?
> Anybody here? Is this thing on?


I got it the first time.
As PeterD would say...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> by then I will be out of running a business and holding down a six figure job running PLC's from my laptop:thumbsup:, while sitting in the a/c.


Oh right, Manana?

Besides, tools are fun.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I got it the first time.
> As PeterD would say...


:sleep1:

I thought it was funny., kinda like :How long have they been making emt?


about 10 feet.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Some more.
Don't know what this is:








I think this is from a Bauhouse store in Austria:








Also cool, Felo, Stanley.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

space age garbage...looks like something you'd use on the moon


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty bad ass looking, NWS tools dikes.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> space age garbage...looks like something you'd use on the moon


Call it whatever you want, it aint garbage. Every driver that I posted is better than the ones that you use when you work.

It's hard to realize it I know, but even your beloved Klein realizes it. That's why they're scrambling to make their line better, while taking designs and styles from the Germans.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Perfect for Buzzkill:








:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

you kids nowadays, you're just hopeless...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Nobody get this? **** on two monitors?
> Anybody here? Is this thing on?


 Yeah, you are going to wear out your tool or make it look like one of those screwdriver handles. :laughing:


----------



## Aza (Mar 18, 2010)

These are taken from a thread about European tools, hence no Klein.
The original thread is full of quality tools, hitting about 120 pages by now


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

link the thread

btw, i noticed 

1. ive seen klein #2 robertson packages that say "new improved tip"
2. Homedepot has a #2 robertson with a black oxide shaft, new as well


----------



## Aza (Mar 18, 2010)

Breakfasteatre said:


> link the thread


Not sure of the rules here about linking to other forums, so please delete if not allowed:
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28952


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I love my Wera's.

One of the guys from work called them "dollar store tools", I was about to crack him over the head with my chiseldriver to see how dollar store it felt.


----------



## britishparky (Jun 15, 2010)

your tools are pretty cool man . i shall be uploading my tools soon


----------



## rsihnhold (Mar 9, 2010)

Any of you Brits or Aussies use those NWS combo pliers or *****? If so, mind giving us Yanks a review? They sure do look purty.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

holy moly those guys spend a TON on tools


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah there's two guys on there that post more than anyone and have amazing collections. German and Austrian auto mechanics must make a ton of cash.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I mean, what the hell.:blink:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

That's pretty F'd up. allot. That dude should be on the show Hoarders.


----------



## Aza (Mar 18, 2010)

rsihnhold said:


> Any of you Brits or Aussies use those NWS combo pliers or *****? If so, mind giving us Yanks a review? They sure do look purty.


I have NWS pliers and side cutters...yeah they are really good, I have them as my back ups though, as I use Knipex. They certainly look cool though


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Dont know that I have seen one of these craftsman drivers before, if it is a craftsman.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Dont know that I have seen one of these craftsman drivers before, if it is a craftsman.


I think it is. When I go to the flea market I see tons of old Craftsman drivers. Maybe I should pick up a few.

Anyone ever use Fuller drivers? cause some of them are kinda nice but I know nothing about them.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Also, I saw some Bahco sawzall blades that were labeled Snap-on as well. What's up with that?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Also, I saw some Bachco sawzall blades that were labeled Snap-on as well. What's up with that?


snap on owns both bahco and williams


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> snap on owns both bahco and williams


I wonder if your snap-on insulated drivers are actually a Bahco product. Well, I guess one way or the other they are Snap-On. Bacho makes some great stuff. My boss has a pair of Bacho pliers that are really nice.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I wonder if your snap-on insulated drivers are actually a Bahco product. Well, I guess one way or the other they are Snap-On. Bacho makes some great stuff. My boss has a pair of Bacho pliers that are really nice.


i dont think bahco makes the insulated drivers for snap on that is a question i can have answered next week when my snap on dealer is back from vacation. however i do know that both bahco and snap on make an identical hacksaw. o also the snap on insulated drivers are made in the usa so they probably are snap on but then again idk were bahco is made


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> i dont think bahco makes the insulated drivers for snap on that is a question i can have answered next week when my snap on dealer is back from vacation. however i do know that both bahco and snap on make an identical hacksaw. o also the snap on insulated drivers are made in the usa so they probably are snap on but then again idk were bahco is made


Most of the Bahco stuff is made in Sweden and France. The pair my boss owns has made in France stamped right on there.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> i dont think bahco makes the insulated drivers for snap on that is a question i can have answered next week when my snap on dealer is back from vacation. however i do know that both bahco and snap on make an identical hacksaw. o also the snap on insulated drivers are made in the usa so they probably are snap on but then again idk were bahco is made


Bump...

is he back from vacation?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Bump...
> 
> is he back from vacation?


yes he sure is i need to call him


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

ok here is the deal williams is owned by snap on and williams is made in the usa. snap on does not re-brand williams, those snap on insulated screwdrivers i have are made by snap on in the USA all of the snap on hand tool line is made in the USA, blue point owned and made by snap on is manufactured in Spain and Taiwan. snap also own bahco which is in France and in Sweden as previously posted by Rudeboy. snap on also owns another company that makes there diagnostics equipment however i dont remember the name of the company at this moment


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Pretty bad ass looking, NWS tools dikes.


 Nice looking set of *****. Whats up with the notch on the pivot...?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> ok here is the deal williams is owned by snap on and williams is made in the usa. snap on does not re-brand williams, those snap on insulated screwdrivers i have are made by snap on in the USA all of the snap on hand tool line is made in the USA, blue point owned and made by snap on is manufactured in Spain and Taiwan. snap also own bahco which is in France and in Sweden as previously posted by Rudeboy. snap on also owns another company that makes there diagnostics equipment however i dont remember the name of the company at this moment


Here's a snap on made in spain:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

and another photo for Wera fans:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I do like this.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

After installing some conduit, looks like you could shoe a horse.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Nice looking set of *****. Whats up with the notch on the pivot...?


I wonder if they are spring-opening, and the notch is a lock yo keep them closed... just guessing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Here's a snap on made in spain:





Rudeboy said:


> and another photo for Wera fans:



Where? :001_huh:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

was there, gone now.
:blink:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

whoa time out where did the adjustable wrench pic go???????


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Here you go, they like to re-brand the fancy stuff. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John Deere got in on the action too.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Heh, if you can't beat'em, put your name on 'em.


----------



## colinlesnar (Jul 13, 2010)

It is pretty F'd up. attribute. This man should be in hoarders show. Holy Moly these guys spend a lot on tools. his tools are very good man. I will be uploading my tools as soon as possible.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Some Stanley and Bahr pliers.








Knipex and Wisent


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Clean up in the plier isle.

Charlie:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I got the heads up on the garage journal forum that http://chadstoolbox.com/nws.aspx is now carrying NWS tools.
:yes:

In case anyone likes them gay ass tools.
:thumbsup:


----------



## tie003uk (Nov 7, 2009)

this is a cool tool. i have them and they work great http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...3h&srccode=cii_5784816&cpncode=23-108637896-2 an open end wrench that you don't have to remove to re-position


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> I wonder if they are spring-opening, and the notch is a lock yo keep them closed... just guessing.


I'm guessing that the peg in that notch is attached to the top handle. When you open the handles that peg moves along the notch and that is how the cutter jaws open. It's probably a way to get better leverage.


----------



## shieldcracker (Sep 14, 2009)

Unfortunately Klein is not the best around anymore now that the world is our backyard.
PB Baumann screwdrivers have the best fitting tips I have ever seen! If you want to see the biggest development in insulated tools look at what Wiha is doing with their insulated screwdriver line. I used to think that Klein was king when it came to pliers, until I saw and used Knipex pliers. I still use Klein tools as it is hard to erase my the custom or patterns of use of so many years, however I do so knowing Klein and the others are not alone and in many ways behind the competition.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Cordless screwdriver, literally.


----------



## sandboxdoc1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Some Stanley and Bahr pliers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rudeboy: where in the bay area do they carry such a wide selection of knipex? I am looking for a good place to buy knipex locally here in the bay.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Cordless screwdriver, literally.


Holy Sh!t thats crazy


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

sandboxdoc1 said:


> Rudeboy: where in the bay area do they carry such a wide selection of knipex? I am looking for a good place to buy knipex locally here in the bay.


There's no place that has that wide of a variety but a few that come close.

Universal electrical supply in SF
B&K electric in SF
Laners in Richmond has some good stuff.
Bayshore supply in Albany and San Carlos.
And of course Lowes.

... all carry Knipex, I think Universal and B&K have the widest variety and they're within about twenty blocks of each other. B&K also carries a lot of Witte drivers.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

..............


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't recall even owning a screwdriver with a cord :confused1:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


>


Ya know I was just saying to myself the other day "I wish I could chuck my screwdrivers into my cordless" :no:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure it's what everyone has been dreaming about.

The new chiseldriver from Wera with 1/4" square drive in the striking cap.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm sure it's what everyone has been dreaming about.
> 
> The new chiseldriver from Wera with 1/4" square drive in the striking cap.


That's kinda like the new vice grips that have a metric hex for an allen wrench on the adjustment screw. First pair I got like that I was like "WTF is this and why the heck is it metric?"


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> That's kinda like the new vice grips that have a metric hex for an allen wrench on the adjustment screw. First pair I got like that I was like "WTF is this and why the heck is it metric?"


Yeah saw that on some craftsman vice grips, I was surprised thet they were metric, because I bought them in the states:blink:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Josue said:


> Yeah saw that on some craftsman vice grips, I was surprised thet they were metric, because I bought them in the states:blink:


Actually the vice grip thing may be a little more useful than the wera driver with the square drive in it. Cause you can use it to clamp down harder by cranking on it with a key, but I wish it wasn't metric.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Actually the vice grip thing may be a little more useful than the wera driver with the square drive in it. Cause I you can use it to clamp down harder by cranking on it with a key, but I wish it wasn't metric.


I think it´s a very good idea. Who knows why they did it with 5mm?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm sure it's what everyone has been dreaming about.
> 
> The new chiseldriver from Wera with 1/4" square drive in the striking cap.


Wera has some good stuff, but that **** is downright ridiculous.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I stole this off youtube. German screwdriver #2 comparisons. I know, it's kinda long but I thought it was pretty cool. Thanks to Monte.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I stole this off youtube. German screwdriver #2 comparisons. I know, it's kinda long but I thought it was pretty cool. Thanks to Monte.


 Boring video.... I love the background music!! 

What was the point...... I know PHILLIPS!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

:laughing:
I thought it was interesting. If you like fancy tools it's worth ten minutes of your time.
Does need some _Kraftwerk_ or something though.


----------



## tie003uk (Nov 7, 2009)

*greenlee drywall saw*









these are nice to work with and a comfortable grip but i went through 2 in 3weeks cause the tips broke off working it into 5/8" drywall


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

tie003uk said:


> these are nice to work with and a comfortable grip but i went through 2 in 3weeks cause the tips broke off working it into 5/8" drywall


I'll remember not to buy one of those. I have a couple of the Klein ones and they do the job well enough without breaking.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Cordless screwdriver, literally.


My favorite cordless screw driver. 
Just made a new tip to make it modern. 
It's a craftsman and was my dads when he climbed poles for bell tell.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I stole this off youtube. German screwdriver #2 comparisons. I know, it's kinda long but I thought it was pretty cool. Thanks to Monte.



Thanks for this, haven't seen those Beta and Proxxon drivers before. Looks like I can get them off eBay. A few of the others look like rebrands.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I'll remember not to buy one of those. I have a couple of the Klein ones and they do the job well enough without breaking.



I love those saws, they are the most comfortable, and the blades are super sharp. They are a bit flimsy though.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> Thanks for this, haven't seen those Beta and Proxxon drivers before. Looks like I can get them off eBay. A few of the others look like rebrands.


Yeah, the Bertool is a Witte for sure. I think both the Promat and Holex are Whia although they both have variations.

The Proxxon driver is really odd looking. That company has only been around for thirty years or so.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

These came in the mail yesterday. :thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I want to get those adjustable plier wrench, I like they have that ratcheting action, seems far superior to the standard adjustable wrenches.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I want to get those adjustable plier wrench, I like they have that ratcheting action, seems far superior to the standard adjustable wrenches.


 That was actually the first Knipex tool y'all inspired me to get, and they are the tits. I'll never buy another adjustable as long as I live.

I've only got the small ones now (I think 7"?) but I'm definitely gonna get me a 10" pair and 12" pair and then I'll give my old Crescent wrenches to one of the helpers.

-John


----------



## shieldcracker (Sep 14, 2009)

Is the _plirench _that good?
Do you have to squeeze on the handles while turning, much like a regular channelock, or do they lock in to place allowing one to apply all the power to the turning effort.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*This*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlrGj0TuRaE&feature=related


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

shieldcracker said:


> Is the _plirench _that good?
> Do you have to squeeze on the handles while turning, much like a regular channelock, or do they lock in to place allowing one to apply all the power to the turning effort.


 I wrote a long paragraph answering you, but this explains it a lot better:



 The bit part at 0:57 where they crush the copper wire is no illusion. Something about the hinge joint gives these things a ton of strength. I recently had a piece of flat stock I was trying to straighten, and I was squeezing the hell out of it with my Kleins. I remembered I had these, put the stock in the pliers and it crushed it perfectly flat as easy as pie. 

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> I wrote a long paragraph answering you, but this explains it a lot better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look good...that is cool how they can crush the copper like that..


----------



## shieldcracker (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW That thing is also self ratcheting too!
This German toolmaker is someting else! How much would a 10" or 13 " go for? $$$


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

shieldcracker said:


> WOW That thing is also self ratcheting too!
> This German toolmaker is someting else! How much would a 10" or 13 " go for? $$$


 I think the biggest they go is 12" and those look like they average about $60. It's a lot of money, but they're a good tool, and you're buying something not made with Chinese scrap metal and slave labor. :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## shieldcracker (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree! Even if it cost much more. I only hope they last long.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

I have not used the thing yet, but it feels great. I got the 7" version to start out with. Will go bigger if I need.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice tools you just got in the mail! What kind of pliers and ***** or those?


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Nice tools you just got in the mail! What kind of pliers and ***** or those?


NWS from Germany, top notch stuff.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> NWS from Germany, top notch stuff.


Did you get them from Chadstoolbox.com?


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

The Motts said:


> Did you get them from Chadstoolbox.com?


Yep, only took 2 months for the order to come in. :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> Yep, only took 2 months for the order to come in. :thumbup:


Nice tool order.

Let me know how you like those nws combo pliers, I'm planning on getting a new pair in the next few months.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Nice tool order.
> 
> Let me know how you like those nws combo pliers, I'm planning on getting a new pair in the next few months.


You got it. So far they have been great, will get some more use soon.


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

I will never get those 10 minutes back


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bump.:thumbup:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

I see there are other people who lose too much time lost in the tool threads of garagejournal. :laughing:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Bump.:thumbup:


That is one fine tool chest!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ethaninmotion said:


> That is one fine tool chest!


Tool chest or just chest? :laughing:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Tool chest or just chest? :laughing:


There is a hand tool chest in that picture?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> That is one fine tool chest!


That is a great set of bo...er a uhh busty chest :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Somewhat recent screwdriver purchases.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Somewhat recent screwdriver purchases.


nice!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Somewhat recent screwdriver purchases.


Looks good, what's that stubby?


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Somewhat recent screwdriver purchases.


I have one of those little picquic stubby drivers and am glad I got it. Such a handy little driver.

What's your feelings on the Wera insulated? I've been eyeballing a couple of those for when I ....er, don't put a breaker into an energized panel. I looked at a flat tip, Phillips, and/or Robertson. I have a few wera's, and like them, but was curious about the quality of the insulation on the shank.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Demac said:


> I have one of those little picquic stubby drivers and am glad I got it. Such a handy little driver.
> 
> What's your feelings on the Wera insulated? I've been eyeballing a couple of those for when I ....er, don't put a breaker into an energized panel. I looked at a flat tip, Phillips, and/or Robertson. I have a few wera's, and like them, but was curious about the quality of the insulation on the shank.


I like them very much. I think the quality is about the same as Wiha. Those pictured Robertsons, #1 and #2.

I picked up the Wiha ph/sl #2 about a week or two ago. I like that thing a lot.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> Looks good, what's that stubby?


Yeah, it's a Picquic. I've only used it once actually.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Knipex pliers. Witte and some more whia.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Knipex pliers. Witte and some more whia.


How do you like the 10" dikes? Is there enough improvement over the 8" to make them worth carrying on a daily basis? Could the 8" be left behind permanently in favor of the 10"?

Was looking at them the other day, as well as the little needle nose / 10-14 awg stripper combo's. I didn't pull the trigger though as the wife was pestering me to move on to the next aisle.

Edit: I went and looked them up. I was referring to these.
http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1363&groupID=1387


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think Rudeboy has an addiction to tools, I bet he is sitting on top of a hundred grand worth of pliers and screwdrivers :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Demac said:


> How do you like the 10" dikes? Is there enough improvement over the 8" to make them worth carrying on a daily basis? Could the 8" be left behind permanently in favor of the 10"?
> 
> Was looking at them the other day, as well as the little needle nose / 10-14 awg stripper combo's. I didn't pull the trigger though as the wife was pestering me to move on to the next aisle.
> 
> ...


The 10" dikes are pretty killer. Way better for prying stuff out. About the same for cutting, maybe a bit better.

I had the needle nose strippers a couple years ago. Didn't like the way they fit my hand at all. I don't remember which model they were but they were too small, they had dipped grips. The stripper part of the pliers wasn't great either. I hardly used them and returned them to the supply house I bought them from.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Yeah, it's a Picquic. I've only used it once actually.


Thanks, not sure I would use it too much either


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

sure i dont use it alot but when i do, i never regret having carried it for awhile.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I never had heard of Picquic until I read about them on this site (Canadians). There are a couple of stores here that carry them so I bought one.

It seems pretty well made. The bits are super nice. I'm sure it'll come in handy and now i can retire my other stubby drivers.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ethaninmotion said:


> Thanks, not sure I would use it too much either


 I have the regular Pic-quic. I lost one tip, actually I dropped it while doing some work over a bio-disc in a sewage treatment facility.

I have a pouch for it, and I wear it on my belt whenever I am on the job.

It has saved me many steps.

I have other multi-tip screwdrivers,( which I rarely use ) but that is my 

favorite.

I believe they sell for under $20.00.

You can buy replacement tips.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I have the regular Pic-quic. I lost one tip, actually I dropped it while doing some work over a bio-disc in a sewage treatment facility.
> 
> 
> I believe they sell for under $20.00.


The regular sized Picquic sells for $15.00 @ Al Lasher's Electronics in Berkeley, CA. They have two kinds there although I didn't compare the differences. I bought the stubby for eight bucks at a hardware store in Oakland.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I have the regular Pic-quic. I lost one tip, actually I dropped it while doing some work over a bio-disc in a sewage treatment facility.
> 
> I have a pouch for it, and I wear it on my belt whenever I am on the job.
> 
> ...


Thanks, ill have to check one out. Haven't seen them at any local supply houses.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> Thanks, not sure I would use it too much either


I use it a lot for small connectors on door strikes and power boxes, and a bunch of other small low volt stuff


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I use it a lot for small connectors on door strikes and power boxes, and a bunch of other small low volt stuff


I mostly work in racks of equipment, stubby is often too close. Although I have run into a few issues where it would help, depending on the tight spot


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll stick with the cheap ones (about $7.00) and it has a ratchet built in.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

ethaninmotion said:


> I mostly work in racks of equipment, stubby is often too close. Although I have run into a few issues where it would help, depending on the tight spot


I bought something like this for those really tight spots.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Plugging Wiha again:








I like it because I don't have to worry about losing bits like with the Piquic.

-John


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I bought something like this for those really tight spots.


I had to use one of them to get the screws out of the front dash board speakers in my Cavilier..
Short of that would be pulling the windshield.. (factory installs them before the windshield)


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Those drivers are nice and small and don't take up room in your coat pocket.. Real handy to have a set of drivers in your pocket when you're no where near your tool box..


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I bought something like this for those really tight spots.


Thanks ill need to get something like that, the wera bitratchet has my name on it.


----------



## Garcia86 (Nov 9, 2014)

Rudeboy said:


> The regular sized Picquic sells for $15.00 @ Al Lasher's Electronics in Berkeley, CA. They have two kinds there although I didn't compare the differences. I bought the stubby for eight bucks at a hardware store in Oakland.


I know this is a super old post but can you tell me which hardware store in Oakland you found Picquics? I've been looking all over.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> by then I will be out of running a business and holding down a six figure job running PLC's from my laptop:thumbsup:, while sitting in the a/c.


That sounds like the worst job ever to me. Just shoot me if and when I end up in a cubicle.


----------

